# Weiterleitung von united Domains



## cobra12 (14. März 2009)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen.

ich habe mir bei united-domains eine .de Domain gekauft und wollte diese jetzt auf meinen Webserver per Ip Weiterleitung laufen lassen ( mein Webserver ist nicht bei united-domains)

wie kann ich die Ip Weiterleitung einrichten bei united ,sodaß
nach eingaber der Ip Adresse automatisch auf http://dieDomain.de/index.php zugegriffen wird, bin am verzweifeln.

muß ich da sinst noch was bei united einstellen, welche von den 3 weiterleitungen kann ich nehmen

Habe schon die http://ipadresse eingeben doch dann erscheint nur der confixx bereich und das ist falsch es erscheint dann ipadresse/user/index.php

Es müßte aber gleich auf fie index.php zugriffen werden, was muß ich da eingeben.

Bin am Verzweifeln, wer hilft mir weiter


----------



## froddie (14. März 2009)

Hast du im Confixx die Domain denn schon zugeiwesen?
Das Confixx muss ja auch wissen welchem (seiner vielen) User die Domain "gehört".

Wenn du Sie einem User zugewiesen hast dürfte das Problem sich von alleine klären denke ich.


EDIT: 
Ich nehme dabei an, dass du das ganze als A Eintrag per DNS weiterleitest, und keine Frame/Header/Redirect Weiterleitung machst. Die dürfte nur auf eine "normale" Domain, die schon auf dem Space ist, funktionieren


----------



## cobra12 (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe im confixx alles seit tagen angelegt, aber das sit nicht das Problem.

Das Problem liegt an der Weiterleitung von united-domains. Ich weiß nicht welche ich von den 3 Weiterleitungen nehmen soll header fram oder das andere

damit die index angezeigt wird

zur zeit wird dieser angezeigt http://die Ip Adresse/user/index.php und dies ist defintiv falsch weil bei index.php liegt ein Script darunter und es kann so nicht angeprochen werden.


----------



## froddie (14. März 2009)

Da hatte ich wohl zu spät editiert. 
WIe ich oben schon geschrieben hatte, gehen Header, Frame und Redirect-Weiterleitungen nur auf bereitsbestehende Domains im selben Confixx-Account.


Du benötigst eine "Weiterleitung" im DNS, also dass die Domain direkt auf deinen Server zeigt. 

Ich bin selber nicht Kunde bei United Domains, kann dir deshalb nicht sagen ob/wie das bei denen geht.


Noch ein EDIT:

Hab bei United Domains mal nachgesehen.
Ein FAQ EIntrag dazu: https://www.united-domains.de/faq/index.html?action=faq&cmd=item&id=468


----------

